# Fruit and Maple granola/oatmeal cookies



## Dina (Apr 2, 2007)

*Dina's Fruit and Maple Granola/Oatmeal Cookies*

I've been working on this recipe for weeks and finally got it to taste right. These cookies are healthy and taste heavenly...sort of apple crisp pie in a soft cookie. Enjoy! Makes 16-20 (2-inch diameter) cookies

3/4 Cup maple almond granola (substitute plain maple or honey granola if you're allergic to nuts)
3/4 Cup oats
2 Tablespoons whole wheat flour
2/3 Cup all-purpose flour*
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
1/4 Cup sugar*
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
dash salt
1 egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 Cup (8 oz.) cinnamon apple sauce
3/4 Cup dried mixed berries (cranberries, cherries, golden raisins) or your favorite dried mixed fruit

Toss it all gently with a whisk or spoon just until all is combined, place a tablespoonful of dough onto greased cookie sheet and bake at 375 degrees for 12 minutes.

Enjoy!

*You can add all whole wheat flour if you prefer and more or less sugar to your liking.


----------

